# Aperture / iPHOTO Image Resizing



## Renair (Dec 3, 2008)

Switched from Windows to a MAC, couldnt be happier, the only thing having never used a mac is in Aperture or iPHOTO, how do I resize an image to 700 pixels for use on my website.  Just cant figure it out!

Any help appreciated!


----------



## Flash Harry (Dec 4, 2008)

Try this page: http://www.apple.com/aperture/tutorials/#adjustedit-crop
I dont use the program but crop tools all have the ability to set parameters, you want 72ppi for web and however long/wide you wish to publish at. H


----------



## Flash Harry (Dec 5, 2008)

Did you sort it then? H


----------



## Renair (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Harry, just got back into the forum, checking now, thanks.


----------

